# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  ИЕ не отображает Flash-анимацию

## Kreps

Собственно говоря вот такая вот проблемка...
Через Макромедиа Плаер 7 - открывает, через Оперу - открывает, даже через Медиа Плаер работает... а вот в ИЕ открыть не могу... Тупо ничего не отображает...

Насколько я помню, никакими доп способами я НЕ отключал отображение Флаш и ИЕ. Адобе Плаер 9-ый...

В общем такая вот задачка: Как сделать так, чтоб ИЕ отображал Флаш.

Идеи обновнить/переустановить что-то связанное именоо с Флашем - не предлагать. Не в нем проблема, а в ИЕ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PhantasM

> задачка: Как сделать так, чтоб ИЕ отображал Флаш.
> 
> Идеи обновнить/переустановить что-то связанное именоо с Флашем - не предлагать. Не в нем проблема, а в ИЕ...


IE не имеет своего проигрывателя swf. Использует сторонний. Надо заново зарегистрировать (установить) Shockwave Flash Object. 
Вариант такой. Делаешь бэкап реестра и системной папки, ставишь это http://marilya.com/utilities/InstallAXFlash.exe . Так как версия древняя, обновляешь свой AdobeFlashPlayer с оф.сайта

----------


## Kreps

AdobeFlashPlayer 9 - это уже древняя версия??? нифига се я отстал от жизни...

----------


## Rene-gad

> AdobeFlashPlayer 9 - это уже древняя версия??? нифига се я отстал от жизни...


Нее...это была первоапрельская шутка, которая слегка опоздала  :Wink:  . Последняя версия 	9.0.45.0 от 12.04.07. http://www.adobe.com/ru/

----------


## maXmo

имелось в виду, что древняя версия дана по ссылке

----------


## Kreps

Вобщем, повторюсь еще раз - не во Флаше проблема (Адобе Флаш Плаер 9АХ)...

может кто что хотяб подскажет?

----------


## PhantasM

> Вобщем, повторюсь еще раз - не во Флаше проблема (Адобе Флаш Плаер 9АХ)...
> 
> может кто что хотяб подскажет?


проверь это

----------


## Kreps

Усложняю задачу: ИЕ6
*возможно я и ламер, но указаного окна настроек в ИЕ6 не нашел

**сложилось стойкое впечатление, что ИЕ хочет открывать ФЛАШ-анимацию в другой програме, вместо того, чтобы отображать самому

----------


## maXmo

> Вобщем, повторюсь еще раз - не во Флаше проблема (Адобе Флаш Плаер 9АХ)...


а поскольку проблема не во флаше, значит этот флаш нужно переустановить  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kreps

Мда... я конечно ламер... но не настолько же...
Как вы думаете - сколько я раз переуставнавливал Флаш прежде чем обратился сюда?
Если скажете, что более 20, то не ошибетесь...

----------


## maXmo

ну… возможны варианты.
1) что находится тут HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MIME\Database\Content Type\application/x-shockwave-flash ?
2) возможно мешаются всякие прокси/фаерволы/проксомитроны/тулбары/антивирусы и прочие плагины/навороты на осла. В том числе и деинсталлированные  :Smiley:

----------


## Kreps

1.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\MIME\Database\Content Type\application/x-shockwave-flash]
"Extension"=".swf"
"CLSID"="{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"

2.1. ИЕ плагинами не наворачивал. Из доп. панелей инструментов - ДаунЛоадМастер (до него - эта проблема тоже была)

2.2. э-э-э... а что из перечисленого вами может влиять на окрытие в ИЕ флешек с этого же компьютера?

----------


## maXmo

2.2 хз, зависит от того, как глубоко они зарываются. А как это выглядит, что ие пытается открыть флешку в другой программе?
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32 - вот тут что?
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.swf - и тут.

----------


## Kreps

если вбить в ИЕ адресной строке путь к локальному файлу - то флешка открывается в "программе по умолчанию".
Если открываешь через "открыть с помощью" -> ИЕ - то открывается ИЕ, но если в ИЕ после этого нажать Ф5 - снова таки открывается "программа по умолчанию"
Если таковой сделать сам ИЕ - то открывается ВТОРОЕ окно...

1=========
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Control]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash9c  .ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Programmable]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash9c  .ocx, 1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"

1к==========

2===========
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.swf]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
"Content Type"="application/x-shockwave-flash"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.swf\OpenWithList]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.swf\OpenWithList\IExplore.exe]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.swf\OpenWithList\Opera.exe]
@=""

2к==========

----------


## PhantasM

> если вбить в ИЕ адресной строке путь к локальному файлу - то флешка открывается


Видимо дело в этом -  Flash9c .ocx

попробуй подправить: 

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\macromed\\flash\\Flash.o  cx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\macromed\\flash\\Flash.o  cx, 1"


пробелы  в расширениях ocx этих двух ключей косяк форума, форма вставляет почему-то

----------


## maXmo

> Видимо дело в этом -  Flash9c.ocx


может, для девятой так и надо? У меня, например, прописано Flash8.ocx

----------


## PhantasM

> может, для девятой так и надо? У меня, например, прописано Flash8.ocx


у меня Adobe FIash PIayer PIugin
Издaтeль: Adobe Sistems lncorporated
Bepcия: 9.0.45.0 
ключи в реестре те что дал выше.
так как в WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash у меня только flash.ocx
дело видимо не в этом. Скорее всего дело в запрещённом активном содержимом IE . Той назойливой строке что вечно вверху вылезает.

----------


## Kreps

По указаному пути есть именно flash9c.ocx а не flash.ocx...
((((

----------


## Kreps

п.с. как я понял данный файл используется ВиндовсМедиаПлеером для отображения флешек... то есть он работает...

----------


## Kreps

Вот только проблема в том, что НЕ вылезает...
я уже и пробывал все активное содердимое разрешать... не помогало

----------


## PhantasM

Появился на примете ещё один вариант . Попробуй пощёлкать туда-сюда этой утилитой от NirSoft

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

